# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Did I miss an update? Thud not working fully

## DivineWaffle

My Thud works in showing maps and a couple other things

But here's what it won't do anymore

1. Show enemies as little white dots on minimap
2. Show possible shrine spots on minimap
3. Show health or Resource numbers on/around the globes anymore
4. Show names of legendaries/anicents/etc. before ID'ing
5. Won't show gold/blue packs on Minimap anymore.


Any ideas? When I launch it it has 5 exceptions but I don't know what they are or where to find them

----------


## User5981

TurboHUD folder /Logs/exceptions.txt 
paste the exceptions here

----------

